# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  The human hair replacement for women Straight Weave

## omingbuy

*Straight wigs* can be designed into straight lace front wigs and straight full lace wigs. Straight *human hair wigs for women* are the most popular hair wigs in the world. About over 50% customers are willing to use the straight hair wigs in their daily life. And most people used to call them the straight black wig or straight frontal wig. Usually the straight *human hair wig* is divided into long straight wigs, short straight wigs, medium long straight hair wig And all these length wigs can made into straight closure wig, straight u part wig, straight headband wig, straight lace wigs and straight none lace machine wig. Also more and more guys are like to try different straight wigs on the texture like, yaki straight wig, kinky straight *lace front wig.* Because the straight wigs can be used as material for all other textures of human hair wigs so the straight lace wigs are cheap straight wigs for all customers especial for the short bob straight wigs. Our wig store online is the best hair wig vendor for black people and if you want to buy human hair wigs online then you can just see it below. The best advantage of the straight wigs for sales is that you can do the texture you like on it by yourselves or dye it into the color you like.

----------


## omingbuy

if you need a hair replacement and I just suggest you visit the *human hair wigs store* and choose what you like

----------


## luse83

I personally found this beautiful human hair wig on amazon that a freind recommended me to type in   vivi by iwig on amazon and it popped up

----------

